# Persian: Penny-wise, pound-foolish choices



## mohandes

The consequences of penny-wise, pound-foolish choices made in the initial design are the problems created:...

penny-wise, pound-foolish choices:
به نظرم در محاوره میگیم انتخابهای یک قرون دو زار ، درسته؟
اصطلاح کتابی چی میشه؟


----------



## eskandar

فکر نمی‌کنم که «penny-wise, pound-foolish» معادل «یک قرون دو زار» باشه. منظورش این است: با مبالغ کم (مثلا یک «پنی» که کوچیکترین واحد پول انگلیس است) محتاط اما با مبالغ زیاد (مثلا پوند) ولخرج.


----------



## mohandes

شما چه ترجمه ای رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟


----------



## eskandar

تا جایی که می‌دونم فارسی اصطلاح خاصی نداره اما  سایت فارسی۱۲۳ خوب ترجمه‌اش کرده:
«صرفه‌جو یا دقیق در چیزهای کوچک ولی بی‌دقت و ولخرج در چیزهای بزرگ»


----------



## mohandes

ممنون ولی در این جمله چطور میشه نوشت؟


----------



## mohandes

نتیجه انتخابهای صرفه جویانه در طراحی؟


----------



## colognial

سلام مهندس. به یک اصطلاح من در آوردی فکر کردم: به ریال اندوختن، به تومن هدردادن یا به تومن از کف دادن، البته مثل این که تومان شکل کتابی تر این واژه باشد


----------



## colognial

یا، "به ریال اندوختن، به تومن باختن"، مثلاً


----------



## mohandes

تو جمله چطوری میشه؟


----------



## colognial

Do you mean in a Farsi sentence? I have no idea what the context is, sorry.


----------



## Stranger_

> تو جمله چطوری میشه؟


I will try to fit that phrase "coined" by colognial into it.



> The consequences of penny-wise, pound-foolish choices made in the initial design are the problems created:


عواقب تصمیم گیری های "به ریال اندوختن، به تومان باختنی" اتخاذ شده در طرح اولیه باعث ایجاد مشکلات شده است
perhaps better to rephrase it:
مشکلات ایجاد شده به علت عواقب تصمیم گیری های "به ریال اندوختن، به تومان باختنی" اتخاذ شده در طرح اولیه است


----------



## Stranger_

I think the use of "consequences - عواقب" is unnecessary though. The sentence sounds better to me without it.


----------



## colognial

Thank you, Stranger_! Nice of you, indeed!

It makes me think there may be no absolute need to involve the hapless Rial in this! It seems appropriate that the Persian translation should be explicitly so, that is, a translation.

عواقب آن انتخاب های پنی اندوزانه ی پاوندسوز حین طراحی اولیه همین مشکلاتی است که حالا ایجاد شده است

In a sense, the task of the translators of this sentence involves to some degree the job laid down for the makers of the 'thing' the text is about. Take it a bit easier here and there in terms of using Persian, save up quite a bit by making the text fluent and comprehensible through sharing with the Persian reader something of the linguistic characteristics of the original text.


----------



## Stranger_

Wow! This is even more creative. afarin bar shoma.


----------



## Abiz

regardless of the context, it somehow reminded me of this persian proverb: سر کیسه را گرفتن و تهش را ول کردن


----------



## colognial

Hi, Abiz. This is a good one, though personally I've not heard of it before. It's good because I think it points to the kind of unreason that might make someone spend an awful lot to rectify a fault or compensate for shortage created through economizing. The only thing is, I think وا کردن rather than ول کردن would have made the proverb more effective, as what we often do with a sack hold it by its neck while 'letting go' of the bottom.


----------



## Abiz

Hi colognial.Somehow واکردن made more sens to me too .However, I asked some elderly relatives of mine, and they recalled the proverb as ول کردن. My Aunt recounted the story to be about a man who has a hole in his pocket and as he passes by bazaar, he holds the neck of the pocket to avoid being pickpocketed, but he forgets about the bottom.


----------



## colognial

Thanks, Abiz. I'll go for ول کردن, then.


----------

